# Desire Unto?



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2008)

In Genesis 3:16, 4:7 and Song of Solomon 7:10 there is a similar turn of phrase:

_and thy desire shall be to thy husband_

_ And unto thee shall be his desire_

_his desire is toward me_

How are we to understand this phrase? In Genesis 3:16 it seems to be an announcement that Eve will want to rule over Adam. In Genesis 4:7 some outstanding commentators take it that Abel will voluntarily submit himself to Cain. In Song of Solomon 7:10 it is clearly speaking of love.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2008)

Reuben -- You can read Matthew Poole, et al. on Gen. 3.16 here:

Matthew Poole Project (Free Downloads)

and Henry Ainsworth on Song of Solomon 7.10 here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Old Testament - Annotations (Vol. 2) -- Henry Ainsworth - The PuritanBoard


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, Andrew.

What I'm trying to do is develop a consistent view of all three texts, and so far I've not found a lot of help in that direction in the disagreeing commentaries.

In Genesis 3:16 God is pronouncing a curse upon the woman, and part of it is that her desire shall be to her husband and he shall rule over her. Now some will take it that the male-female authority structure within marriage is part of the curse, but I find that very difficult to buy in light of other parts of revelation. But understanding it that the woman will want to rule over the man, but will nonetheless be ruled over one can see how that is a curse.

But then come to Genesis 4:7 where God is speaking to Cain. Some take it that sin will desire to rule over Cain (which would be harmonious with my understanding of Genesis 3:16) but some valuable commentators understand it otherwise --that Abel would still submit himself voluntarily to Cain: so in spite of his sin his primogenitura was not at stake and he had no cause to be angry with his brother. If we take that view, then voluntary submission is part of the curse!

But moving on to Song of Solomon 7:10, can we understand that the man wants to rule over the woman? Is that an expression of masculine love?

Any thoughts are appreciated. I can't help feeling that there is a deep harmony somewhere, but I can't seem to pin it down.


----------

